# drenalin ld



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

i am looking for a new competion bow and for some reason i love the drenalin ld what do yall think


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I really like mine. I'm even hunting with it this year. :thumb:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Best bow I've owned. To be fair I did replace the grip with a Tronjo grip and the string/cable with Winners Choice, but the bow is a real shooter.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

I shot one for the past year and loved it. This year I'm trying a Hoyt Trykon XL.


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

sagecreek said:


> i really like mine. I'm even hunting with it this year. :thumb:


x1


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

see i hate the new bowtechs so im going to mathews i agree i need to put a dif. grip instead of a mathews grip


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

Alot of the pros shoot the LD. Its a good shooting bow.


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

see i hate the new bowtechs so im going to mathews i agree i need to put a dif. grip instead of a mathews grip


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Drenalin LD*

Shot mine for 3-d and and bought another for hunting. It's just so damn easy to shoot!! Very impressed !!!


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

My buddy Lyle Plum won Paris, took 2nd at Metroplolis, and won the Classic in Hunter class all with his LD. He loves it.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

I love mine as well!
Great bow, you won't regret it!

Lien2


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=617967

Here is a post with a picture of the one I shot this year, no regrets.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Great shooting bow!!!


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*Dren LD*

The bow shoots.

I played with the grip for my personal pressure point and was helped by Tronjo here (Ron Hartl) with a special grip. 

Then I was in business and shot several 60x 300's in leagues with it. It also serves well as a fine hunting bow.

Good luck.


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

thank u guys i have my mind made up and im gettin a cherry colored one as my shooter bow his year thanks


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I love mine!
I bought it just for 3-d shooting,and wouldn't hesitate to hunt with it if I had something go wrong with my Switchback!
I too changed the grip on mine,to a Torque Less ,and it seems to settle in my hand better,but I've been shooting my hunting bow to get ready for the season , so I haven't given the grip a good workout yet.


----------



## Mo.Girl (May 17, 2007)

I love mine, 27" 57 lbs, 281 fps. NO complaints. It's a winner!


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

every one with a drenalin ld post pics up of it


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ArcherNG (Apr 15, 2008)

Here's my Blueberry LD. It's got a blue Shrewd grip, a Sword 3rd Plane Micro and a blue and white Snakebraid sling. I just added the Bstinger to it this week and it tightened my groups up unbielevably......Norman


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

My DLD shoots lazer beams! Won a 3D shoot Sunday along with the 100yd shot for a dollar. Copper Johns ANTS2 with an Extreme 4X lens, Ripcord, 18" Posten (with chrome flames and homemade quick connect ) custom strings and cable. Great shooting bow at 52 lbs!


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I don't know why everyone keeps saying they don't like Mathews grips? I like them besides, with a proper grip you don't really "grip" the bow. I find that the thinner grips dig into my palm more and not as comfortable to shoot.


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

just bumping to the top i know there has to more drenalin ld shooters that that


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

bowtech archer said:


> every one with a drenalin ld post pics up of it



I'll try to take one of mine real soon.


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a drenalin, I am planning on trying it for 3-d this year. It is a great shooting bow, I just thought that I would post the question, what would be the advantage of going to a drenalin ld as opposed to the original drenalin. I haven't had the chance to shoot 1 just wanted to ask somebody


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I don't have a Drenlin just the Drenlin LD but 2 of my buddies have them and you are right they are great shooting bows. In my opinion they are very similar, so similar in fact that I doubt one will out shoot the other in good hands. The longer ATA on the DLD kinda lured me in because I mainly target shoot, thought it might be better for me.


----------



## thejake254 (Jan 22, 2008)

I bought one in January strictly for 3-d, but after shooting it so much, i'm pretty sure it's goin to the woods with me this fall. I shoot this bow better than any bow i've ever shot, and I've shot alot of em.


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

*Here is a link to mine.....dont know how to copy a picture twice*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=531892&d=1235771101


----------



## kaxfuji (Jul 23, 2005)

I just ordered one myself. From what I have heard, it is a real shooter. Haven't heard anything negative except the grip on this bow.


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

*here is mine...I love it*


----------



## KCC (Aug 27, 2007)

*Love My LD*

And like every one else I really didn't like the grip. I took it off and now I shoot it with no grip, hand right in riser. Doing this really helped me. I'm also thinking of selling my Switchback and buying a LD to hunt with. 

I've gone to 5 3D shoots this year and my worst place was 4th, got beat on 12 rings.

Hey, one more thing, does anyone else have a small problem with the LD when using the Mathews arrow rest? I tuned my bow and the rest had to be move way to the right and the small rest window causes me to have to use small vanes. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## shollz (Aug 5, 2008)

My Closet looks just like ClemsonGrad's. With a Blueberry LD and a Reezen 6.5 on the way. The LD is a shooter.


----------

